# SSP Performance DSG Cooler Released!



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello!

I'm happy to announce we have released our newest product for our VW DSG line.

http://www.sspperformance.com/product/ssp-dsg-titan-series-stage-1-track-package/

Keep temperatures under control at the track or drag strip. Combined with our upgraded clutch packs and DSG viton seals, you will be able to run massive amounts of power through the transmission while controlling temperatures.

Please contact me here or at [email protected] for more details.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2012)

In stock and ready to ship! Contact me for special pricing!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Pics installed? 

the SSP oil pump to the cooler does not affect the pressure from the DSG pump to the clutch packs correct? Correct pressure to the clutch packs (higher than stock) is key to holding big power on stock clutches.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Pics installed?
> 
> the SSP oil pump to the cooler does not affect the pressure from the DSG pump to the clutch packs correct? Correct pressure to the clutch packs (higher than stock) is key to holding big power on stock clutches.


Did you ever get a answer to your question about cooler not affect the pressure from the DSG pump?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Nope no answer, I guess they don't want my money.

Honestly I have been running turbo for over 2 years, I road race the car and drag race it anywhere between 400-620whp on stock clutch and I have never had a limp mode or any other issue. I don't even think we need this cooler.

I daily drive it on the 620whp boost controller setting btw.


----------

